# You have to admire Canada's sense of humor!



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Heeheehee!

Crazy Canucks.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

I love em all!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL! 
Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## middie (Feb 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 12, 2005)

That sign would work in Eugene too.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 12, 2005)

LMFAO!!! Good one!


----------

